# Nintendo WiiU Will Not Feature Gamecube Compatibility



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 8, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The GameCube will not be compatible with the Wii U, Nintendo's new system to be released in 2012, according to Nintendo of America Director of Public Relations Marc Franklin.
> 
> The system, originally released in 2001, was compatible with the Wii, and the Wii even featured GameCube controller and memory card ports. Certain Wii games used the GameCube controller ports, and some of them, such as Namco Bandai's Active Life games required them. The latter games will likely not work with Wii U at all.
> 
> On the other hand, all Wii software and controllers will work with Wii U.



I can't say I'm very surprised.  The Wii did, after all, have a bit of special hardware, plus the physical Gamecube controller ports, for it.  The WiiU didn't seem to have those.  Not to mention the memory card slots.  Not a big deal, just means we do more of the same: play the games on a gamecube or Wii.

Source


----------



## epicCreations.or (Jun 8, 2011)

*takes glove off*

*slaps OP*

... Please replace "Backwards" with "Gamecube", please.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2011)

That title is pretty misleading.  I though they turned around and said "no Wii games" when I read it.


----------



## Raiser (Jun 8, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> That title is pretty misleading.  I though they turned around and said "no Wii games" when I read it.


Scared me a little too.. although my first thought was "No way Ninty would do that".


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 8, 2011)

Misleading title is misleading. I thought Nintendo announced that WiiU could not play Wii games.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 8, 2011)

It's sort of like with the ds.

DS: DS And GBA.

DSI: DSI And DS.


----------



## granville (Jun 8, 2011)

Changed the title to be less misleading.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 8, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> That title is pretty misleading.  I though they turned around and said "no Wii games" when I read it.


Which would make no sense and I would be slightly raging and disappointed.  


Well... still got my GameCube, so no problem here.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 8, 2011)

My bad, didn't realize my typo.  Sorry ;;


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 8, 2011)

How is this news? There is no game console handheld or otherwise that had backwards compatibility going back more than one generation. (Virtual Console doesn't count)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 8, 2011)

was gonna keep my wii anyway to play emulation on


----------



## Nujui (Jun 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> How is this news? There is no game console handheld or otherwise that had backwards compatibility going back more than one generation. (Virtual Console doesn't count)


The PS3 does. It has both PS2 and PS1.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 8, 2011)

Meh, I still have my Gamecube and Wii, so it is not a big deal.


----------



## granville (Jun 8, 2011)

It's sort of a point of news, at least for debunking a rumor that numerous sources were spreading. An early rumor was that the Wii's successor would feature back compatibility with both GC and Wii.


----------



## Goli (Jun 8, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only launch models have PS2 backwards compatibility though.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 8, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, it goes back 2 generations.


----------



## Fudge (Jun 8, 2011)

It's news as its very well possible Nintendo could have included GC backwards compatibility. I don't mind that they didn't, the system is getting old now, but it's still awesome.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 8, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fair enough, but I would hardly say it does PS2. Only a select few have PS2 support.

(totally forgot PS3 plays PS1 games )


----------



## Nujui (Jun 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, though you are right, it's not much, but it goes back two.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 8, 2011)

Well Gamecube was primarily for Melee and Double Dash, but I guess I could live without them since both series are getting 3DS sequels.  

Plus, I'm not gonna sell my Wii or anything when the WiiU comes out, because I still need my old Wii to play hacked games.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 8, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They used the exact same media though.  Nintendo hasn't.  Gamecube - Minidiscs, special wired controllers.  Even on the Wii, it needed those controllers, and thus, a pretty big amount of hardware for it.  They dropped that.  Besides, why keep that much BC?  It's not needed.  Keep your consoles.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 8, 2011)

Will the Wii U at least still support gamecube controllers, for the few Wii titles that do?
Can't beat playing Smash Bros Brawl with a good GC pad.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 8, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, I bought a PS3 because of the BC as my ps2 broke, plus I was liking the games on there like Heavy Rain, but then I found out that it couldn't do that, so I just bought another ps2. I just said that the PS3 does go back two generations with BC, nothing more.


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 8, 2011)

I think it's easy to see just why they removed backwards compatibility.

Think about it. The PS3 started out with PS2 hardware inside it, and that jacked up the price a bit. Once Sony came to their senses and decided they needed to make the console more affordable, they dropped the PS2 hardware. This cut costs quite a bit.

Now, if the WiiU is going to be as strong (or stronger than) a PS3/360, AND have controllers with 6" touchscreens, gyrosensors and more, it's going to cost enough already without extra gamecube guts shoved into the thing.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 8, 2011)

They removed backwards compatibility because by the time the WiiU will be released *the Gamecube will be over 10 years old*.

WE'RE ALL OLD.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 8, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> They removed backwards compatibility because by the time the WiiU will be released *the Gamecube will be over 10 years old*.
> 
> WE'RE ALL OLD.



Yep. The Gamecube and PS2 are turning into ancient technology. It's saddening to me. It's more saddening to see how obsolete the likes of the N64 are at this point.


----------



## Magmorph (Jun 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> How is this news? There is no game console handheld or otherwise that had backwards compatibility going back more than one generation. (Virtual Console doesn't count)


Gameboy Advance


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 8, 2011)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And early PS3 models. Maybe not as a whole, but they still exist and are in use.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 8, 2011)

Thinking about it, one part of the spec sheet caught my eye. "Support for external hard disk drives"
If there's any one way to bring GCN titles to the Wii U...


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 8, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the Atari 7800


----------



## zumbertinho (Jun 8, 2011)

Have they told already if Wii games will play in 1080p? That's all that matters to me right now (specially because I'll probably keep my Wii, so at any rate I'll be able to play GC games).


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 8, 2011)

zumbertinho said:
			
		

> Have they told already if Wii games will play in 1080p? That's all that matters to me right now (specially because I'll probably keep my Wii, so at any rate I'll be able to play GC games).


I admit, if they muster 1080p Wii titles, my days of using Dolphin emu may be numbered.
The only thing Wii U probably won't offer in that regard is screenshots.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 8, 2011)

if wii games run in 1080p it will be upscaled


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 8, 2011)

In a interview with GameTrailers, Reggie confirmed that Wii games won't be rendered in 1080p


----------



## Windaga (Jun 8, 2011)

I imagine that at some point, either Nintendo or a third party will release an adapter or a direct peripheral that you can plug into the WiiU controller. It has like, 4 USB ports, right? Wouldn't be surprised to see one of those. 

Thanks for the heads up. The only GC games I play in my Wii are Double Dash and StarFox Assault, but I do still have my Wii and GC, soo. Not to say that I expected it, but I'm not really disappointed by this. It was definitely bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 8, 2011)

I wonder whether or not we can install an MIOS to the WiiU to unlock GC mode once the system has been hacked, because it is basically an upgraded Wii.


----------



## Anakir (Jun 8, 2011)

Well. Fuck. If I were to play WiiU, I'd wanna pop in SSBM and play in HD on an LCD without lag. But no.

Someone will eventually make a GC emulator and GC to WiiU adapter though. I'm sure of it.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 8, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Will the Wii U at least still support gamecube controllers, for the few Wii titles that do?
> Can't beat playing Smash Bros Brawl with a good GC pad.



Someone needs to start making GameCube to Classic Controller adapters. I refuse to stop using my GameCube controllers!


----------



## rdurbin (Jun 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> How is this news? There is no game console handheld or otherwise that had backwards compatibility going back more than one generation. (Virtual Console doesn't count)



Well the Gba kinda did.  The original Gameboy Advance and SP could play gameboy advance, gameboy color and original gameboy games.  same with the early ps3 models, playing ps3, ps2, and ps1


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 8, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Hd-bw5UxxsA

See that video? We need something like that with a GameCube button layout.


----------



## Annieone23 (Jun 8, 2011)

i have exhausted any and all gcube games I would ever play. Only part I am sad about, is the fact that I cannot use gc controllers anymore. 

Not only is the gc controller just gosh darn better for some games (ie. brawl imo) but it was four less controllers I didnt have to buy. Thats part of the reason I am happy wii controllers are still kinda the main controller, bc now in addition to the one new controller it will prolly come bundled with I have four more meaning instant multiplayer capabilities.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 8, 2011)

It's explainable, every console that has a backwards compatibility is mostly with previous gen, nothing more than that. However, I see Nintendo releasing GC titles on WiiU eShop


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 8, 2011)

Honestly, I can't help but feel mildly disappointed. I would have thought keeping it backward compatible with Gamecube would happen if it was backward compatible with Wii, but I guess not. 

I'll be happy if they have Gamecube games on Virtual Console though. That would actually be better in a lot of ways.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jun 8, 2011)

Im really upset about this like a lot of people I use the gamecube controller for Brawl, i hope Nintendo releases a Wireless version of the Gamecube controller


----------



## Memino (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm going to keep my wii, since I use it for emulation and all peripherals are compatible with the new console. It's too cheap to sell now anyway.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 8, 2011)

it cant be cheap if it has everything. not many ppl still play the GC and probably an emu (Homebrew if ever) would be released if necessary. dolphin?


----------



## raulpica (Jun 8, 2011)

Maybe they're removing the GC backwards compatibility because the first modchips for the Wii actually exploited a bug in the GC side of the chipset?

I wouldn't be surprised if it was to be on the safe side with piracy.


----------



## rad140 (Jun 8, 2011)

I can say I'm not really surprised.
After all, the Gamecube is coming up on 10 years this year.  In some ways, it doesn't make sense to continue supporting a 2 generation old system.

There are probably going to be some issues with Wii games that require GC controllers (like stated above), but it'll (hopefully) reduce the mess that is going to be the amount of controller configurations a little bit.
Brawl without GC controllers?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, guess there is now a good reason to keep your Wii.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 8, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which has been removed on a fw update


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jun 8, 2011)

Who expect gamecube virtual console?


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 8, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> if wii games run in 1080p it will be upscaled



Upscaling is just "fitting" the screen. Your tv can do that allready.


----------



## Keylogger (Jun 8, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> It's sort of like with the ds.
> 
> DS: DS And GBA.
> 
> DSI: DSI And DS.


And the 3DS: 3DS, DSi and DS ^^


----------



## azariaspice (Jun 8, 2011)

That just means I'll have to keep my Wii, oh no, whatever will I do!

I'll just play my Wii games on my Wii, along with my GameCube games!  I love my Wii!


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 8, 2011)

It's expected that the new Wii won't accept GC

Much like DSi won't accept GBA games


----------



## Rabbi Nevins (Jun 8, 2011)

So to play smash with my friends on the WiiU I have to buy 4 of their tablet controllers which probably will cost ~$100 each? Awesome. Thanks Nintendo!


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 8, 2011)

Rabbi Nevins said:
			
		

> So to play smash with my friends on the WiiU I have to buy 4 of their tablet controllers which probably will cost ~$100 each? Awesome. Thanks Nintendo!


The controller will be bundled with the wii U console.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 8, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Rabbi Nevins said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You most likely would be able to use the old controllers too for SSB.

Oh and Nintendo says welcome.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correction: you CAN use your old wii controllers.

And there's no final price, hence I won't claim it to be expensive.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 8, 2011)

That's fine.. You can use your legal Game Cube to play on DOLPHIN EMULATOR without a problem. Its LEGAL!


----------



## Rydian (Jun 8, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Upscaling is just "fitting" the screen. Your tv can do that allready.


While many TVs can upscale, it's NOT the same as stretching the picture.

But it's almost as useless in most cases...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2011)

So, Wii and Gamecube's architecture=same.
This means Wii U is emulating the Wii.


----------



## granville (Jun 8, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> So, Wii and Gamecube's architecture=same.
> This means Wii U is emulating the Wii.


That means nothing of the sort. The Wii U just may have a lockout to keep GC games from actually working, or they may not physically fit into the tray. The Wii U still uses a PowerPC based processor. Wii U may just support Wii games via hardware. All the controllers and accessories are apparently still supported anyways.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 8, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More likely that they just wanted to drop having to place 4 controller ports and 2 memcard slots just for GC backwards compatibility and avoid wasting space on the main console 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Honestly, I don't see anything bad in dropping support for a long-dead platform (we're talking of 2 generations ago!)


----------



## granville (Jun 8, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, a good analysis of the potential situation. The Wii and GC had enough of a difference where developers still had to customize the Wii to accept GC accessories.

On the other hand, if this supports Wii natively, and it has all the necessary hardware, i wonder if late on, hackers can force Wii games to run on it by using something like a classic controller. I would have to guess not, but meh.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jun 8, 2011)

Does anyone know of a wireless Gamecube controller for the wii that doesn't require a dongle?


----------



## Windaga (Jun 8, 2011)

It supports USB right? They'll probably release a GC-like pad later to plug right into the WiiU remote. 

Or a third party will. Either way, I don't think it'll be long until we see a GC like remote for it.


----------



## mathewd3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Weren't pretty much all Gamecube games terrible?

I'm not bothered by this.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jun 8, 2011)

Hell why not just a USB dongle that allows you to plug in the GC controller


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 8, 2011)

EnigmaXtreme said:
			
		

> Hell why not just a USB dongle that allows you to plug in the GC controller


I HIGHLY doubt that would ever work.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 8, 2011)

EnigmaXtreme said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a wireless Gamecube controller for the wii that doesn't require a dongle?


Wii's bluetooth didn't exist on the GC and is shut off in GC mode.

So none exists.


----------



## granville (Jun 8, 2011)

mathewd3 said:
			
		

> Weren't pretty much all Gamecube games terrible?


No, and i doubt you've ever played the system if you think so. There were plenty of great games for the system. I could make a large list of them if you so wished (i won't unless you really ask). Just because the PS2's library was so extensive, doesn't mean GC didn't have any good stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 8, 2011)

So, does this mean they are planning on putting GC titles in the shop?
Not that I want to go back and play any particular GC game.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2011)

I am not too shocked that they removed the GC from it, it was bound to happen. But we all know Nintendo isn't going to leave it there, they will release, remake, and most likely re-sell the GC games in the future.
Also this is one of the reasons I keep my old systems and don't trade them in, so I can play my old games without having to re-buy them.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 8, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> So, does this mean they are planning on putting GC titles in the shop?
> Not that I want to go back and play any particular GC game.



I'd doubt it, maybe they'll release some HD collections for the system since it's a pretty quick buck.

Still need to find my Gamecube copy of 007 Nightfire. It's like my favorite game for the system and one of my favorite games of all time and I can't find my copy. I think I lent it to a friend.

The Gamecube had a pretty decent library although I found some of the first parties to be kinda disappointing (Star Fox Adventures/Assault weren't that good, I didn't like Super Mario Sunshine at all, Metroid Prime didn't feel up to par to the GBA titles, and some games like Donkey Kong Jungle Beat and the Pikmin games are just vastly better with New Play Control schemes now). It was still a solid system because it got most of the multiplats, SSBM, and it was cheap. I'd say the PS2 was better but it just spanked all the other consoles that generation.


----------



## UranusKiller (Jun 12, 2011)

Adding GC support would be silly as they would need more ports for GC controllers on the box + GC Mem slots, so no no no i'm afraid, Wii already did this, not Wii U, although it would be ideal (for some of us) it would take up too much room of the console and ruin the appeal of it somewhat!


----------

